# Resetting custom blocks



## Leonhart621 (May 6, 2022)

Currently the GM1 Lead for 3+ years. Never had any problems with my custom blocks when I took over. They’re actually in order and could easily adjust every quarter without any problems.

Now our inbound/backroom refresh is in a few days and they want me to change my numbers staring at 1 (ours start at 20). Now this is after I spent my time editing my custom blocks, as in putting the info what’s in the aisle, and laminated. 

What should I do? Imo it’s a bad idea because our unload with slow down drastically. It will also take awhile to changing everything (that’s about 45 custom blocks). I have to write down every aisle, delete, and then input it again


----------



## allnew2 (May 6, 2022)

Who wants it? Your sort will be whacked for about 10-14 days if you start changing. And the easiest was is delete all and start over .


----------



## Serabears (May 6, 2022)

I am going to be in the same spot for the new line custom block changes come BTS. They want me to start at 1 as well.

Typically, I don't make any changes to the system until everything is laminated, and ready to be put up. If you have any non-truck days, do it as they close the truck the day prior. It typically takes about 2-3 trucks to get about 80-90% changed to the new blocks. Usually, when this is happening, I'll work very closely with unload to ensure sort or be there for questions.


----------



## Leonhart621 (May 6, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Who wants it? Your sort will be whacked for about 10-14 days if you start changing. And the easiest was is delete all and start over .


A new SD. She’s pretty new to the store. They’re following this guideline about Inbound/backroom refresh.

This guideline is probably when modernization rolled out. 1 Thrower, 5 PP1/2 TMs, and 2 A&A sorters for we even use the term A&A?) everyday? Ha! Me the TL throwing, 3-4 PP1/2 , and one Style sorter (who sometimes part of PP TMs when only scheduled 3)


----------



## Leonhart621 (May 6, 2022)

Serabears said:


> I am going to be in the same spot for the new line custom block changes come BTS. They want me to start at 1 as well.
> 
> Typically, I don't make any changes to the system until everything is laminated, and ready to be put up. If you have any non-truck days, do it as they close the truck the day prior. It typically takes about 2-3 trucks to get about 80-90% changed to the new blocks. Usually, when this is happening, I'll work very closely with unload to ensure sort or be there for questions.


Which is why I can easily adjust my custom blocks. I’ve moved Stationary on PP1. I can easily add a flat for the repacks on PP2 side because I have an extra bay I can use (we have 5 bays).

Same for the 4th quarter. I have 3 flats for Toys, normally at the end of the line. For the 4th quarter those become seasonal flats and add 5 Toy flats in the beginning of PP2. Minor problem is I use PP1 numbers (if my first CB is 30, they TOys will be 25-29) but since they’re in front i can easily replace them by breaking the line and switch out the flats (which literally takes less than 2 mins).


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2022)

Fight for your fucking team man, lets get your staffing right. Stop with this ass kissing bs


----------



## YugTegrat (May 7, 2022)

Leonhart621 said:


> Minor problem is I use *PP1 numbers* (if my first CB is 30, they TOys will be 25-29) but since they’re in front i can easily replace them by breaking the line and switch out the flats (which literally takes less than 2 mins).


What do you mean by that?


----------



## MrT (May 10, 2022)

Leonhart621 said:


> Which is why I can easily adjust my custom blocks. I’ve moved Stationary on PP1. I can easily add a flat for the repacks on PP2 side because I have an extra bay I can use (we have 5 bays).
> 
> Same for the 4th quarter. I have 3 flats for Toys, normally at the end of the line. For the 4th quarter those become seasonal flats and add 5 Toy flats in the beginning of PP2. Minor problem is I use PP1 numbers (if my first CB is 30, they TOys will be 25-29) but since they’re in front i can easily replace them by breaking the line and switch out the flats (which literally takes less than 2 mins).


I never bother changing my numbers for toys during 4th quarter i just add more to help with sort and will switch them to pp1 side.  This past 4th quarter we only used pallets for toys and they were pushed during the unload.  It was nice because it gave us more room on the line to expand other areas to have a better sort, mainly sport and seasonal.  

For OP when you do chamge them make sure ypu leave some numbers inbetween areas so you have the ability to add or change custom blocks easier.  My numbers have always started at 1 idk why it wouldnt of been tbh.


----------

